# Sp-Daten v41 or V42 Nedeed !



## koanga (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking forever for v41 or v42 preferably. Anyone ? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

koanga said:


> Looking forever for v41 or v42 preferably. Anyone ? Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## koanga (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you, don`t wanna sound blunt but aren`t those version 54.2 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

koanga said:


> Thank you, don`t wanna sound blunt but aren`t those version 54.2 ?


Yes, sorry. Did not realize you wanted old version.


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

I may have a copy of them, why do you need them? and for what chassis?


----------



## koanga (Feb 2, 2008)

need to update my retrofitted CIC into E60, I manage to find the V41 sp-daten, now I`m looking for v42. Much appreciated if you have them and willing to share it. I don`t wanna go past v42 cuz FSC coded were embedded after. So I like to stick with v42


----------



## parksangjun (Jan 11, 2015)

hi...I want spdaten v41,v42 plz


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

I just checked and I only have E89 coding data for V42. Sorry

Earliest full daten I have is v46.3


----------



## koanga (Feb 2, 2008)

I manage to find sp-daten v41 and flashed the CIC, now it`s c13, wondering how to flashed at c16 ?


----------



## markofi (Feb 1, 2015)

sorry... my car is e70 lci and have prob whit my cic ... i have to activate 6nr and 6nf which program a use?? when i find tnx marco.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

markofi said:


> sorry... my car is e70 lci and have prob whit my cic ... i have to activate 6nr and 6nf which program a use?? when i find tnx marco.


By Activate, I assume you mean you want to Import and Activate the 9C FSC Enabling Code for 6NR Apps, and then code car. So, you would use ISTA/P to handle the FSC Code and NCS Eepert to code car for 6NR and 6NF.


----------



## markofi (Feb 1, 2015)

Can u help me?? Explain me what i do tnx..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

markofi said:


> Can u help me?? Explain me what i do tnx..


No, sorry. I do not do any Exx work myself as I own an F10, so I do not know the details for your car.


----------



## celbey (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi fdriller9,

Could you send me a link for e89 sp-daten v42? 

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

celbey said:


> Hi fdriller9,
> 
> Could you send me a link for e89 sp-daten v42?
> 
> Thank you


No, sorry. I do not keep older versions.


----------



## Biber128 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi,
I also search for the V41 Data files. where can i get it?


----------



## dc4368 (Apr 14, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


HI,shawnsheridan .PM for me,Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dc4368 said:


> HI,shawnsheridan .PM for me,Thank you


If you are wanting old v.41 or v.42 daten, I cannot help with this. If you want latest 57.0 daten, that I can help with.


----------



## menRyL (Mar 18, 2017)

Hello Shawnsheridan __

Can I have the link to download V41 daten for E46 and E89 please ?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

menRyL said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan __
> 
> Can I have the link to download V41 daten for E46 and E89 please ?
> 
> Thank you


Sorry, old version not maintained.


----------



## glass330 (Jan 21, 2013)

I need some help finding SP-Daten_E89_v41 I cant get my CIC media controls to work and there is an old ZB 9205177 from 09.07.2011 I need which I guess are the only ones that work with WinKFP


----------

